# Mosquito Fishing Report



## Gamecat (Jun 26, 2008)

Thinking of going for walleye on Mosquito tomorrow. Can anyone give me a report on conditions, depth, tackle etc?

Any info is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

My father likes to use erie dearies there and lose all the nightcrawlers when casting them.


----------



## Mikj8689 (May 13, 2018)

Haven’t heard much good about mosquito walleye since the spring this year. Even a few reliable closed lip(they won’t divulge info but will tell if bite is on or not) sources I know that usually do well have been struggling there this year


----------



## bigbux (Jun 3, 2013)

Bin crushing the catfish and crappie


----------



## toby2 (Jul 15, 2012)

I’m here now. Fishing tomorrow. Looks like they’re starting to draw the lake down. Going to try to find some crappie for dinner. Maybe drift or troll some worm harness to. Any current updates?


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Read a recent report that captain Marcus is doing good in thirteen to sixteen feet. I only got six last Sunday there. All crappies.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

chaunc said:


> Read a recent report that captain Marcus is doing good in thirteen to sixteen feet. I only got six last Sunday there. All crappies.


My brother and I were out Tuesday. We only kept 9 crappie and 3 bluegill. We just couldn't find them this trip.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Sad that population of 12in fish and up are 95% gone!


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

can,t beleave the fishing pressure that lake gets,


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I have heard some people, on facebook, talking how they have topped 3,000 crappie kept from the lake. I assume that with the 1-3 other people also caught and kept their limits, one boat has been responsible for nearly 10,000 fish caught and kept from one boat. But hey, I guarantee people will blame ODNR for mismanagement! 
Sorry, rant over.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

johnboy111711 said:


> I have heard some people, on facebook, talking how they have topped 3,000 crappie kept from the lake. I assume that with the 1-3 other people also caught and kept their limits, one boat has been responsible for nearly 10,000 fish caught and kept from one boat. But hey, I guarantee people will blame ODNR for mismanagement!
> Sorry, rant over.


Bottom line that’s why I could not guide in Ohio! Need to reduce the limit there but not sure they are growing as quick there now! The human influence is hurting that lake right now!


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

brad crappie said:


> Bottom line that’s why I could not guide in Ohio! Need to reduce the limit there but not sure they are growing as quick there now! The human influence is hurting that lake right now!


Can't agree more we eat our share of fish but have never went out and kept double limits of crappie just because there are 2 people in the boat most of the time it my son so it all goes to the same place I usually keep around 15 good ones and through many back good ones back also. Nobody is breaking the law but bothers me to see people with double or triple limits of crappie if they would release some it would be better for all in the long run


----------



## Jarhead (Apr 11, 2007)

like I tell my 3 sons about speed limits on the road (especially in neighborhoods)..just because you can doesn't always mean you should (few eye rolls)


----------



## Capt.pat (Feb 15, 2018)

brad crappie said:


> Bottom line that’s why I could not guide in Ohio! Need to reduce the limit there but not sure they are growing as quick there now! The human influence is hurting that lake right now!


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

johnboy111711 said:


> I have heard some people, on facebook, talking how they have topped 3,000 crappie kept from the lake. I assume that with the 1-3 other people also caught and kept their limits, one boat has been responsible for nearly 10,000 fish caught and kept from one boat. But hey, I guarantee people will blame ODNR for mismanagement!
> Sorry, rant over.


 Dont believe everything you read on Facebook.

I would be more worried about the people fishing it that don't have computers or electricity for that matter


----------



## Eye Doctor (Mar 15, 2014)

I employ 


FOWL BRAWL said:


> Dont believe everything you read on Facebook.
> 
> I would be more worried about the people fishing it that don't have computers or electricity for that matter


I employ some and the ones who work for me won’t break the law BUT if the limits 50, and there’s 5 in the boat, there’s 250 coming home if possible. Same with deer. If they have the tag, they use it.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Eye Doctor said:


> I employ
> 
> I employ some and the ones who work for me won’t break the law BUT if the limits 50, and there’s 5 in the boat, there’s 250 coming home if possible. Same with deer. If they have the tag, they use it.


Well that's entertainment and more importantly a real food source for them.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Talking inland wAters for panfish


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Karl Wolf said:


> Well that's entertainment and more importantly a real food source for them.


It's waaay much more than that! It's a "bad mindset"!


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

c. j. stone said:


> It's waaay much more than that! It's a "bad mindset"!


Ehhh, not if you mainly live off the land and can't order a 100 pc from popeyes for your hoedown. 

Most our inland fisheries are managed for put and take stockings,population of self reproducing fish goes up and down and limits are adjusted accordingly for the most part.

The limit is the limit.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

What the hip saying? Dont hate the player,hate the game. Lol


----------



## bowhunter1487 (Aug 13, 2014)

I think the limits are overdue for a reexamination on inland lakes in OH and PA. They are broadly the same as they were when I was a kid in the 90's and fishing pressure is many multiples higher. But I'm just an armchair biologist using common sense. I hate to single out an group because I like to give my fish a nice hot oil bath too but the frequency some people fish you know darn well there is a vibrant underground market going.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

bowhunter1487 said:


> I think the limits are overdue for a reexamination on inland lakes in OH and PA. They are broadly the same as they were when I was a kid in the 90's and fishing pressure is many multiples higher. But I'm just an armchair biologist using common sense. I hate to single out an group because I like to give my fish a nice hot oil bath too but the frequency some people fish you know darn well there is a vibrant underground market going.


Most definitely! Doesn't feel like there's enough to go around with how high the creel limits are on some of these bodies of water.


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

Yeah don't let those people that live off the land full you, cuz they've got some of the most badass walleye boats and some of the finest electrical equipment on board those boats! They may not have electric at home and hell, they don't even own cars because of religious reasons? Yet they've got enough cash to pay a driver to drive them there and wait for them for four to six hours, and some that I see regularlyat Erie have $60,000 boats. Hello!!! Anyways as far as the walleye question on the first post I've had my camera six or eight times to mosquito this year water is very clear you can see quite a good distance underwater with it. I've seen every species that swims in that lake except a walleye so I don't know about you but if that's the best inland walleye lake in Ohio I wonder what the second best one is? No I don't I'll just go to Erie! Good luck at mosquito!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Since the zebra mussel have taken over many years ago my lake is crystal clear.. 250 fish in one boat?? And I’m betting those of you pissing here don’t even fish my lake on a weekly basis.. hell I’m 10 minutes away and I don’t, but I do make it a point to drive out and see the lake conditions every week.


----------



## CharlieKelly (Jun 18, 2019)

Gonna hit Mosquito up this weekend. Hoping the boat traffic will be down since we're post Labor Day and possibly some bad weather. Anyone else going out? Gonna be targeting bass and walleye.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

there is a Ohio bass federation Nation event there. 2 days w/ 75 boats. Also, Mosquito madness is the following weekend. It will be crowded, but it wont stop me from going.


----------



## CharlieKelly (Jun 18, 2019)

johnboy111711 said:


> there is a Ohio bass federation Nation event there. 2 days w/ 75 boats. Also, Mosquito madness is the following weekend. It will be crowded, but it wont stop me from going.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Went this weekend. no real issues. caught some fish. very good bite on the north end and a lot less crowded.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

johnboy111711 said:


> Went this weekend. no real issues. caught some fish. very good bit on the north end and a lot less crowded.


U keep all them green fish for dinner ? I think the bass are hurting my crappies out there! Lol


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

thats not what is hurting your crappie...


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

johnboy111711 said:


> thats not what is hurting your crappie...


That guy that claims 10000 craps maybe


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

johnboy111711 said:


> thats not what is hurting your crappie...


Correct the bass are not the problem the over harvest is the issue but thats what the state has the limits at so maybe they need to lower them to help


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

ranger487 said:


> Correct the bass are not the problem the over harvest is the issue but thats what the state has the limits at so maybe they need to lower them to help


Hey am joking


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

brad crappie said:


> Hey am joking


I see that Brad I should have been more careful reading the post its all good


----------



## CharlieKelly (Jun 18, 2019)

I also hit up Mosquito this past weekend. Good bass bite on the south end. Finding the deepest weed edges is a must, mostly the 8-10 foot range. Flipped a t-rigged creature all day and caught 8 bass. Biggest went 3lbs. The bays closest to the dam produced the best bites.


----------



## Girthline (Sep 19, 2014)

I haven’t logged in this site in over 6 months and first thing I see is subliminal shots at myself! If you got a problem with someone being successful At catching fish say it to them. I see most of y’all at mosquito lake in person and never heard a peep until logging on this site. I’m out


----------



## Girthline (Sep 19, 2014)

johnboy111711 said:


> I have heard some people, on facebook, talking how they have topped 3,000 crappie kept from the lake. I assume that with the 1-3 other people also caught and kept their limits, one boat has been responsible for nearly 10,000 fish caught and kept from one boat. But hey, I guarantee people will blame ODNR for mismanagement!
> Sorry, rant over.


Put a name on it. I been a pretty quiet member on this site for many years but I see all the female chit chat is in these forums. Why are you worried about what the next man is doing? Where the hell did I say anything on Facebook about keeping crappie? I don’t take any fish home I catch when taking people out. That jealousy is why you’re struggling at catching crappie. I have no problem finding fish but then again I actually bust my ass to find them. Keep sitting still waiting for the school to find you and I’ll be chasing the schools I’m after. Peace. Admins need to shut that female gossip down man this was a great site.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

bowhunter1487 said:


> I think the limits are overdue for a reexamination on inland lakes in OH and PA. They are broadly the same as they were when I was a kid in the 90's and fishing pressure is many multiples higher. But I'm just an armchair biologist using common sense. I hate to single out an group because I like to give my fish a nice hot oil bath too but the frequency some people fish you know darn well there is a vibrant underground market going.


speaking only for Pa., the limits have been changed for crappies on two lakes in the last five years. Pymatuning and now Shenango. Both have twenty fish limits now. They still have fifty combined species and both lakes are doing fine. Mosquito is doing fine with their thirty Crappie limit too. You just need to study seasonal movements to stay on the good bite. That makes all the difference in finding them or struggling.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Bottom line all the keepers u want and tourney fish are far and few between that’s a fact right now! The lake is going through that time right now with the age class of those fish being 3-4 years old! Now Markus is not doing anything illegal but it’s his right do so but since I fish tourneys in these small lakes compared to the south I would never give up my spots! For each their own! When it comes to limits every lake has its own ecosystem and needs to be managed accordingly


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Girthline said:


> Put a name on it. I been a pretty quiet member on this site for many years but I see all the female chit chat is in these forums. Why are you worried about what the next man is doing? Where the hell did I say anything on Facebook about keeping crappie? I don’t take any fish home I catch when taking people out. That jealousy is why you’re struggling at catching crappie. I have no problem finding fish but then again I actually bust my ass to find them. Keep sitting still waiting for the school to find you and I’ll be chasing the schools I’m after. Peace. Admins need to shut that female gossip down man this was a great site.


Oh Captain, the world doesn't revolve around you. There are more than one person who knows how to catch crappie and posts them on facebook! Quit worrying about what other men say and stay in your lane. A little talk and people get paranoid...


----------

